

Show HN: A series of free, online courses to learn full stack web development - jonhmchan
https://www.bento.io/tracks

======
jonhmchan
Founder here - would love HN's feedback on the curriculum. Happy to also
answer any questions about pedagogy or design.

------
ascordato
I've been using bento for a while now to find free coding resources online.

